# Does anyone keep Zebra Danios in a Planted Tank?



## PHalas (Oct 27, 2005)

Have kept them with guppies & various other fish, never seen them nipping at all............But they are extremely active in numbers, chasing around and such. 
Cannot see you having any problems.

PHalas


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

You rarely see them in a planted tank because they are notorious vegetarians and are not picky about the type of plant they eat like some other fish. 

Some only dine on one or two plant types...they like 'em all


----------



## PHalas (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm suprised to hear that. I have a fairly heavily planted 25 gal tank that has been home to 8 for about 6mnths and have never seen them trying to eat the plants.
Maybe they do their best work undercover of night....If so the plants certainly don't look devoured???


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

They most likely are still juvenile. 
I had Congo tetras for quite a while and heard all the rumors but when they matured they ate me out of house and garden very quickly. 

It was like someone turned a switch on.


----------



## PHalas (Oct 27, 2005)

Congo tetras :eek5: now that would not suprise me. I have two that are about 3" long in my 55gal & they are definately rabid at feeding time. 
Have been thinking of trading them........Maybe sooner than later.

PHalas


----------



## Candyce (Dec 22, 2005)

I've had 5 Zebra Danio's for about three months now in my 33Gal and they've never touched a thing to my knowledge.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

bump. 

Anyone else noticed Zebra Danios eating plants? I was considering getting a school of 35 or so for my heavily planted 75g, but not if they'll eat my plants - I have lots of fine-leaved and rare plants in there...


----------



## Rod Hay (Feb 11, 2006)

I've kept regular Zebra Danios in some of my tanks, never noticed any problem. 
BUT, they are quite spastic, the tank never rested.

I prefer their other flashier cousins:
Danio chopra:
http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_Glowlight_Danio_choprai.php

The Rosy Danios (sometimes Aka Purple Passions) also have a nice subtle elegance:
http://www.danios.info/fish/roseus.aspx

Still all of these guys ZOOM so fast I can barely focus my eyes on them. After a year I relegated the regular Zebras to stints in my whiskey barrel tubs.

I almost prefer the long finned golds and blues, the long fins slow them down just enough that I can see them a little.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i think some zebras are eating my plants. i didnt notice any nibbles until i just got them. also my betta's tail is shredded too...


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

Rod Hay said:


> I've kept regular Zebra Danios in some of my tanks, never noticed any problem.
> BUT, they are quite spastic, the tank never rested.



I agree. I've had at least 25 or so that were constantly breeding in one of my tanks, but they never touched the plants.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I had a half dozen a while back, and they did pick on the thinner leaved plants, like rotalas. They left the java fern and bacopas alone. They also liked digging in the moss when it was "spawn time". 

My final thought is that once you introduce them to the tank, they're nearly impossible to net out. Extremely fast fish.


----------

